# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Homeopathie doeltreffend tegen de griep

## FRANCOIS580

*Eerst lange tijd een winter die meer op een late lente leek, om nadien plotse Siberische vriestemperaturen te moeten verwerken. Zijn extreme tempertuurverschillen er de oorzaak van dat de jaarlijkse griepepidemie tot hiertoe uit bleef? Wetenschappers zijn er niettemin van overtuigd dat de griep hoe dan ook zal toeslaan. Diegenen die zich in het najaar lieten vaccineren zijn beschermt, maar hoe kunnen diegenen die zich niet lieten inenten preventie beschermen ? 
Krijgt de griep je uiteindelijk toch te pakken, dan is uitzieken blijkbaar de enige weg naar genezing. Maar kan homeopathie de griepsymptomen verzachten en ons vlugger terug op de been brengen?*


*(Francois580)*


Er gaat geen jaar voorbij, of de griep- of influenzavirussen zetten vanuit Azië en Rusland koers naar ons land. Wie het niet zover wil laten komen, kan zich in het najaar laten vaccineren. Deed je dat niet en krijgt de griep in zijn greep, dan biedt de klassieke geneeskunde je enkele middeltjes om de symptomen ervan te verzachten. Hoe is het hiermee gesteld in de homeopathische geneeskunde? Welke homeopathische geneesmiddelen zijn (preventief) beschikbaar tegen de griep en hoe gebruik je ze?


*Preventieve bescherming* 


Voor wie zich tegen de griep wil wapenen maar tegen het griepvaccin op ziet, is er polyinfluenzinum. Deze piepkleine korreltjes worden, net als het griepvaccin uit de klassieke geneeskunde, samengesteld in functie van de te verwachten griepvirussen. Jaarlijks krijgt dit homeopatische middel dus een andere samenstelling en wordt telkens vanaf september op de markt gebracht. 


*Oscillococcinum, korreltjes tegen griep*


Het bij ons meest bekende homeopatische geneesmiddel tegen de symptomen van griep is ongetwijfeld oscillococcinum. Deze eveneens kleine korreltjes worden genomen wanneer de eerste griepsymptomen, en brengen vlug verbetering. Er bestaan echter verschillende homeopathische middelen tegen griepachtige toestanden, afhankelijk van de symptomen waarmee je te maken krijgt.


*Afhankelijk van de symptomen*


Wordt je geconfronteerd met hoge koorts en hoofdpijn, dan kies je bij voorkeur voor Belladonna dat wolfskers als hoofdbestanddeel heeft.
Arsenicum album is efficiënt tegen rusteloosheid, koude rillingen en diarree. Heggenrank is aanwezig in het homeopatische middel Bryonia en helpt tegen een moeizaam verlopend griepproces en hoofdpijn. Tot slot wordt waterhennep (Eupartorium) ingezet tegen pijnlijke en stijve spieren.


*Verhoog je weerstand*


In het vooruitzicht van het griepseizoen is het steeds aan te raden je lichamelijke weerstand een stevige opkikker te geven. Is je weerstand op peil, dan ben je best gewapend om griep en andere winterkwaaltjes .../...

Lees verder:

http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com/201...-de-griep.html

----------


## Flogiston

Belangrijk bij de vraag of homeopathie helpt (preventief dan wel curatief) is de vraag: wat _bedoel_ je met het woord _homeopathie_?

Dit ene woord wordt in drie gangbare betekenissen gebruikt:
Ten eerste is daar de betekenis 'kruidengeneesmiddelen', ook wel 'fytotherapie' genoemd. Hier worden plantaardige middelen, veelal kruiden, ingezet.De tweede betekenis is die van willekeurige middelen die enorm verdund worden. Vaak zijn dat kruiden, maar bij deze variant hoeft dat niet, en kunnen bijvoorbeeld ook dierlijke middelen als basis worden genomen.De derde veelgebruikte betekenis staat bekend als de _klassieke homeopathie_. Hier wordt een willekeurig middel gebruikt, dat volgens een nauwkeurig omschreven procédé wordt verdund en telkens "gepotentieerd".
Nu is de wetenschappelijke visie dat 'homeopathie' volgens de eerste betekenis best zou kunnen werken. Per kruid en per kwaal zal moeten worden uitgezocht of dat bepaalde kruid tegen die bepaalde kwaal werkzaam is. Werkzaamheid is hierbij zeer wel mogelijk.

Bij de tweede en de derde betekenis zegt de wetenschap dat de mogelijkheid tot werkzaamheid afhankelijk is van de verdunning. Een middel dat behoorlijk verdund is, maar niet extreem, zou best eens kunnen werken - net als bij 'homeopathie' in de eerste betekenis, en net als bij reguliere medicijnen, die ook slechts in verdunde vorm worden toegediend. De extreme verdunningen, denk aan C10, zijn volgens de wetenschap hoe dan ook onwerkzaam. Zowel uit theoretisch oogpunt (de werkzame stof is geheel weg-verdund) als uit praktisch oogpunt (testresultaten geven dit aan).

Vertrouw je de wetenschappelijke inzichten, vergewis je dan bij positieve (of negatieve) berichten over homeopathie van de _soort_ homeopathie (betekenis 1, 2 of 3) waarover het bericht gaat. Een positief bericht over betekenis 1 is heel normaal, een positief bericht over betekenis 2 of 3 zou opzienbarend zijn.

----------

